# VBScript Variable an Javascript übergeben



## tameck (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen und mir zeigen wie man eine Variable von VBScript an Javascript übergibt? 

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Gruß tameck


----------



## Quaese (15. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich weiss nicht, ob ich dein Problem richtig verstanden habe. Aber der Austausch zwischen VB- und JS-Bereichen sollte problemlos funktionieren.

Beispiel:

```
<!doctype html public "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>www.tutorials.de</title>
<meta name="author" content="Quaese">
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script type="text/vbscript">
<!--
' Funktion definieren
function theTest(intVal)
  theTest = intVal
end function

' Variable definieren und Wert zuweisen
Dim intZahl
intZahl = 10
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
// VB-Funktion mit VB-Variable im JS-Bereich aufrufen
alert(theTest(intZahl));
 //-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

